# Demand for Gold reaches levels never seen before!



## numbercruncher (22 November 2008)

Proof that people are completely losing faith in the monetary system !? 

Glad I got in early, didnt buy nearly enough though it seems !! 

Interesting article, are you too joining the gold rush ? or sticking to the data entry in your bank account ?




> Mint suspends orders amid rush to buy bullion
> 
> FEARS of the unknown long-term effects from the global financial crisis have sparked a new gold rush.
> 
> ...


----------



## joeyr46 (26 November 2008)

Unprecedented demand  Must be a sell never anything else when demand reaches unprecedented levels


----------

